
Instagram Will Now Tell You When Someone Screenshots Your Story - FuturisticLover
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/02/the-curious-bifurcation-of-instagram-stories-screenshot/553103/?single_page=true
======
Piskvorrr
Plugging the analog hole? GL;HF. In other words, what good is a screenshot
alert if it has false negatives?

[https://stackoverflow.com/q/1790190/19746](https://stackoverflow.com/q/1790190/19746)

